

Turning Skills into Money - geeko
http://www.threeriversinstitute.org/blog/?p=385

======
dkarl
_While effectiveness can easily vary by 10x, a team charging a 50% premium has
a tough sell._

The poster later hints at the correct solution, which he is too polite to say
outright, which is that the best way to make money out of a guy who is ten
times as productive as average is to team him with nine mouth-breathing idiots
and charge the average rate for all of them. "Nine mouth-breathing idiots" is
an exaggeration, but in the dot-com days you'd get one brilliant guy, two
experienced coders, six recent grads who barely passed their sophomore data
structures class, and one person whose role in the project was completely
baffling. (He can't even read code, much less write it... he doesn't write
documents... he doesn't know the design... he doesn't know what's going on on
the project... is he a bodyguard? A chaperone? Why are we paying for him?)
Some of the best developers I've met were the "one brilliant guy" on a big
team we hired from a consulting firm.

